# GT #50: Seattle Sonics (13-36) @ Phoenix Suns (34-15) - 2/8



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Phoenix Suns (34-15) vs Seattle Sonics (13-36) *

*When: Friday, 9EST/6PST
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Boris Diaw [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Sonics Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Earl Watson [SG] Kevin Durant [SF] Jeff Green [PF] Chris Wilcox [C] Kurt Thomas*



*Suns last 10*, (7-3) 









*Suns have been placed on WAKETHE****UP*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We better win this game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Seattle beat SA, Spurs beat us, that means we're going to lose!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> We better win this game.


Co-signed. Gotta win the games we're supposed to win against the mediocre and weak teams to pad the division lead, since right now it's basically neck and neck.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Seattle beat SA, Spurs beat us, that means we're going to lose!
> 
> PS. In case you didn't know, I like men


We are not! (hopefully)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Red hot Sonics going to Phoenix. Seeing as how Amare absolutely destroyed our bigs last time, I don't see it changing.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Seattle beat SA, Spurs beat us, that means we're going to lose!


How in the hell did MMAth spread from sherdog.net to here??

Durrr Houston Alexander > Jardine > Forrest > Shogun > Rampage > Chuck

HOOSTUN ALEXANDRE IS TEH BEST LHW IN TEH WERLD


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shooting's been off early. Yet we lead 14-11 with 5 and change left in 1st


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 26-23 at the end of 1.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 26-23 after the 1st quarter... They're getting good looks but the shots aren't falling. Amare and Diaw both have 2 fouls already >_>

P.S. - OMG.. DISS AGAIN!!! LOL!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol I'm sorry.

D'Antoni better start playing DJ more and more.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

if you guys got a stream or some **** hook me up its dead


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Good god... What a BS call on Grant Hill... That was sooo not a charge. I never understood why refs from half-court try to make a call when there's 2 other refs near the basket to watch the play... Unbelievably retarded >_>


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

nevermind guys God has blessed me


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol... Thunder Dan is a funny announcer ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn that was a nasty spill on that foul with Barbosa and Amare... Heart skipped a beat there >_>

Niiiiice block by Raja Bell on Durant ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 53-49 at the half. Missing a lot of good looks... Only one three-pointer so far, but the energy and hustle has let us stay ahead so far. If Suns can just knock down the 3s and keep up the intensity on both sides of the ball, then they should be able to pull away in the second half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, they just need to hit shots all together. Only shooting 39%. 

Amare has 14 ptss

Hill with 10 pts.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

We are really hurting without Marion


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

604flat_line said:


> We are really hurting without Marion


Sarcasm?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Sarcasm?


Noooo never.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Delay starting the half. Blood on the floor.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This is a real physical game... Bodies are just flying all over the place and Suns are still missing some good looking shots. Thankfully they're hitting the free throws... Think they've hit 16-16, or 17-17. Suns up 74-68 with a couple minutes to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Last I saw we were 20-20 from FTs. Good to see.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 78-74 after three quarters. Bell hit a nice bank shot in the closing seconds of the third.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Amare's gotten so good with that jumper. He's got 28 pts.

Sonics though lead 83-82. 8:49 left.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Goodness... Barbosa has turned into a turnover machine since the 4th quarter began >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nassssssh! ties it at 87 with the 3.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL... This game is nuts!!! Bodies flying all over... Dunks going in and out... Blocks all over... Great game to watch ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill's making all the hustle plays.

Amare with the and 1 feed from Diaw

edit: 29-29 Suns are now at the line with Bell making those 2.

Suns up 94-89


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diaw with the block on Durant, and the outlet to Nash for the long 2.

96-89 3:44 left


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

DIIIIIIAAAAAAAAWWW!!!!! Lol, what a block, haha!! He has really woken up since Marion has left, lol ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Good God... Suns can't buy a basket >_> Sonics up 99-98 with about a minute to go...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. Sonics on a 9-0 run take the lead by 1. 99-98 with a minute left. Suns 5-16 this qrter


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with the shot, that bounced a couple times before going in. The thing froze on me, a little so I had to wait a sec. I thought he'd miss it with the awkward angle. 

100-99 Suns up with 28 secs left.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dammit Wally.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW. He called a TO and they didn't have any.

I couldn't believe Wilcox missed that shot before


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol... Wally pulled a Webber... Suns WIN 103-99... 32 of 32 from the free throw line O.O

Btw, that was a crazy roll and bounce on the last shot that put us up for good by Hill, lol. Bad shooting for the whole night though... So many misses on good looking shots >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 103, Sonics 99*

Amare 33 pts, 10 rebs, 2 blks


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

This team needs Shaq badly. 

They seem so lacking in confidence and composure.. Shaq will help as much as any one player with it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Eh, Suns just couldn't get lucky on a lot of those shots. Only shot 39% the whole game. Don't see that happening a lot.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> This team needs Shaq badly.
> 
> They seem so lacking in confidence and composure.. Shaq will help as much as any one player with it.


I really didn't see a lack of confidence or composure. I just saw a lot of missed good looking shots >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol... Wally pulled a Webber... Suns WIN 103-99... 32 of 32 from the free throw line O.O
> 
> *Btw, that was a crazy roll and bounce on the last shot that put us up for good by Hill, lol. * Bad shooting for the whole night though... So many misses on good looking shots >_>



My heart stopped on that shot, cuz it froze for a sec and then I saw the bounce and go in. I'm still recovering from it lol


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> My heart stopped on that shot, cuz it froze for a sec and then I saw the bounce and go in. I'm still recovering from it lol


My heart kept stopping with all those friggin falls... I was like "Oh no!! We can't afford injuries right now!" Lol, but this was such a weird physical game.

On a side note, the commentators for this game were awesome. Really fun to listen to ^_^


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I really didn't see a lack of confidence or composure. I just saw a lot of missed good looking shots >_>


They don't look like they believe in themselves.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm so glad I haven't been able to watch these past two games, I'm sure I would have fainted. They both seemed really dramatic.

Suns have got to learn to work without Marion. It'll take a few games.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Everybody looked good to me, shots just weren't falling. If anything, everyone seemed to come out with an energy that I haven't seen in a while. (Especially Diaw. He keeps stepping it up.)

It was a good game. I wish I could say the Sonics defense is what threw off our shooting... but the shots just weren't falling. It's nice to see us pull out a game despite that though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets watch Diaw's stats now that Marion is gone.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> (Especially Diaw. He keeps stepping it up.)


He better continue now that Marion is gone. 

Nice win, that would have been a horrible loss, no excuse losing to Seattle at home.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I'm so glad I haven't been able to watch these past two games, I'm sure I would have fainted. They both seemed really dramatic.
> 
> Suns have got to learn to work without Marion. It'll take a few games.


Grant did everything that Marion did and more.


----------

